# Clotted/Double cream



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

what is clotted cream? i found it in the store recently. it's not refrigerated and is grouped with the English and British foods section. it's really thick. i'm curious. the name is horrible but is the product good? if so, i think i'm gonna buy it. what do you put it on or in?

another question. what is the 'table cream' found in the Mexican foods section?


----------



## HanArt (May 22, 2005)

I'm not real sure how clotted cream is made, but it's wonderful on berries and scones.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

fabulous! the berry bushes in my yard will be in full bloom in a few months!


----------



## kansasgirl (May 22, 2005)

Here's some info.

Clotted cream or Devonshire cream is a thick cream made by slowly heating rich, unpasteurized milk to about 82 degrees Centigrade and holding it that temperature for about an hour. A very thick, yellow layer of clots or coagulated clumps of cream forms on the top. It has a minimum fat content of 55 percent. 

Mexican crema is similar to creme fraiche or sour cream.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

thanks for the info, kansas!


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

luvs, it is like if you've always had skim milk in your coffee and then someone puts heavy cream in one day. You will love it, but make sure to make fresh scones the day you open it. When you taste it you will be hooked!


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2005)

OH! i know what you mean! like the first time i put heavy cream in my cream of wheat instead of milk!


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

Exactly. It is _that_ good.


----------



## thier1754 (May 23, 2005)

It's yummy stuff. When we added our British section in the website, it was new to me, too. We sell both clotted and double Devon cream. Clotted cream has a bit more butter fat...They're both white, not yellow. You can use it like butter on scones, waffles, pancakes, and then top with preserves. Have that with a cup of tea and you're having "cream tea". Incredibly yummy and decadent!


----------



## Ishbel (May 23, 2005)

There is a good-natured rivalry between Cornwall and Devon about the origins of clotted cream... Personally, I think the Cornish stuff is best - perhaps I'm biased though as we try to get down to Cornwall at least once a year!  A Cornish cream tea, 2 freshly made scones, butter, strawberry or raspberry jam and clotted cream - with a pot of tea.....  a 'tea' which makes a meal!

Clotted cream is really wonderfully versatile.  Added to a rice pudding, it give a depth of flavour that cream and milk alone cannot achieve.

Use half clotted and half double cream to make an apple snow pudding....  

It's rich, so you need to use it judiciously - not in coffee or tea for instance, as it would just give you fatty globules on the surface of the hot drink  

PS Thier - I've never seen white clotted cream.....  here it is usually yellow with a 'crust' on the top...  Double cream however, is white!


----------



## thier1754 (May 24, 2005)

Hmm...We sell Somerdale, and it looks just like a creamy white to me. I'll have to open another one and look again!!! Thanks for the excuse, Ishbel.


----------



## Ishbel (May 24, 2005)

The most famous Cornish clotted Cream is Rodda's - here's a photograph - as you can see it has a distinct yellow colour!

http://www.pastyman.com/clotted-cream.php


----------



## ironchef (May 24, 2005)

If you can find it, some brands have flavored clotted cream. One particular brand (I don't remember the name) has a Grand Marnier flavored version that is really good.


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

Ishbel, what is Apple Snow Pudding?


----------



## Ishbel (May 24, 2005)

I'm not sure if that's its REAL name, but its what my mum used to make.

Cook some sliced and peeled cooking apples in a very little water and sugar until they are fluffy.

Make some English-style custard (creme patisserie) and allow it to cool - and then fold the cold, fluffy apples into the custard mixed with about half clotted cream.... Chill for at least half an hour and then just before serving, crumb some Ratafia biscuits on top 

I sometimes use stewed gooseberries or rhubarb. Just make sure you don't incorporate too much juice into the custard/cream/fruit mix!


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

That sounds yummy!


----------



## luvs (May 24, 2005)

yes, it sure does. i bought a jar of devon cream tonite. it is really rich!


----------



## velochic (Jun 16, 2005)

Ishbel... do you think clotted cream is very sweet compared to other creams (creams of the UK specifically)? The reason I'm wondering is we use a Turkish (dh is Armenian, born and raised in Turkey) cream called "kaymak" here and on our trips to UK he always says clotted cream reminds him of this. But kaymak is used to "unsweeten" very sweet desserts. I don't always understand the reasoning, but he was saying that clotted cream wasn't sweet. I thought it was sweet enough.   Just wondering what your opinion is.

I don't know much about British cuisine, but love eating it.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't think it's very sweet - I think the texture makes it less 'cloying'  than say, double cream, or a whipping cream, in my view.  So i'm with your husband on this! 

All I know is:  add scones, good jam and a pot of Earl Grey tea - and it's heavenly!


----------



## Bee (Jul 3, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> what is clotted cream? i found it in the store recently. it's not refrigerated and is grouped with the English and British foods section. it's really thick. i'm curious. the name is horrible but is the product good? if so, i think i'm gonna buy it. what do you put it on or in?
> 
> another question. what is the 'table cream' found in the Mexican foods section?



luvs_food - if it isn't refrigerated, is it tinned? I've only ever seen fresh clotted cream in this country.

I love it in rice pudding (on any hot pudding really) and also with ice cream - because I'm deeply greedy. There used to be an ice cream shop in Mevagissy (Cornwall) that sold huge ice cream cones with a great big dollop of whipped clotted cream on top. Heaven.


----------



## jkath (Jul 4, 2005)

Bee, that shop needs to relocate to southern California - it sounds perfectly wonderful!

The clotted cream I've had is in little glass jars with a sealed metal lid. I am sure the fresh is unbelievable!


----------



## luvs (Jul 4, 2005)

Bee said:
			
		

> luvs_food - if it isn't refrigerated, is it tinned


 
hi, bee. the kind i bought was in a glass jar. i'd love to try the fresh kind. it's probably even tastier, huh?


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 4, 2005)

Bee - I know the place you mean in Meva!  That ice-cream cone was a step too far for my tastes, though  


Re jars:  Clotted cream in jars would presumably have to be made from fully pasteurised (and probably homogenised) milk - which probably changes the flavour - and more importantly, the texture of clotted cream.  It should have a thick golden 'crust' on the top, almost buttery in colour.


----------

